# Knitting machine table



## LydiaKay (Apr 15, 2012)

Getting ready to set up my Singer 360 and ribber. Will initially set up on dining room table which will not work for long. Cant decide whether to get a tilt stand or just a sturdy table. Help!

Please tell me your preferences and why. Pros and cons for each greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

i have metal stands that came with my machines, pros? move easily (i have sliders under the feet), doesn't take up any more room than the actual machine bed length, free with machines (some are sold on ebay separately, so you might find a bargain)

cons? no room for anything else, so I have bins, a work apron full of tools,(bought small canvas work apron from Harbor Freight, cut several inches off bottom and re-applied to the chest area and then sewed into the perfect size for each tool...you want it shorter, anyway, as you are sitting when wearing it) and my work seems to spread to windowsills behind me, the floor around me and I have several grocery bags with different categories of 'stuff' hanging on the metal table. 

I think if I was getting something different, I might opt for a small desk with at least SOME drawers in it, but I really enjoy moving my machine close to the computer for lessons, and out in front of the tv for movies while i work... so at least minimal portability is important to me. 

I guess I would tell you to decide WHERE you want to use it and will it ALWAYS be there? And do you have a work table to sit next to it or is everything going to be surrounding you on the floor? I am really interested in seeing what others have come up with.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

I made myself a knitting machine table by screwing a 3-ft by 5-ft piece of plywood to an old ironing board. Works really well, portable and I can fold it up out of the way when not using it.
I have an adjustable height secretary's chair that I use with it.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

I have a couple of the tilting stands. I love them! I used to use a table, but love the ability to move ribber out of the way and use my KM flat if desired. Lightweight to move around if needed, as well. Ann


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

I have a tilt stand that I don't use anymore...but I do love them. When I got a second machine I wanted a table that I could put both machines on (limited space!) The machine with the ribber is always tilted because I don't want to change the clamps all the time. The second machine is waiting for it's ribber (soon!) I may need to get a second tilt stand or move to a house with more room! IMHO the tilt stands are great.


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

I bought a desk top (Ikea has them) and added legs to it. Works great and the top is thick enough that it won't warp.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

I had a non-tilting knitting machine stand for my KX350, on which my KH230 didn't fit (not with the ribber anyway). As it had two holes in the top I just screwed a thick board onto it and now have not only a fitting "desk", but also place for my knitting things. My KH588 is screwed to a cheap desk I bought for it. Lots of place for all my knitting things.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

I have 2 KM tables that don't tilt and my 260 is on metal sawhorses with a 10" board bolted to the top. I put felt on the feet of the sawhorses. None of these tilt. I just had a double tilt table built by our local carpenter.


----------



## ramdoupri (Dec 22, 2012)

For mine I use butcher block work benches with drawers and shelves.

I have a extra machine table that someone made fro plywood and a shelf with cone holders on the back. If you were closer I would give it to you.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I have the tilt table designed to go with my Brother K890. It is great as I can keep my knees against the legs for support when knitting, it can be moved easily, the accessory tray sits right at the back of it and it is tilted at the right angle to view the stitches without having to scrunch down to see at eye level and angles so you can see between the stitches on the main bed and the ribber and leave the ribber on. I have never removed the ribber. This is an ergonomically correct table that was meant to give the most comfort and ease for machine knitting


----------



## Susieris (Nov 20, 2013)

I have used cast iron treadle sewing machine bases with reclaimed granite window sills as a top to attach my machines. The cast iron & granite is heavy so the machines don't move. The treadle gives me a place to store a box of attachments or rest my feet while knitting . I cut up a pretty plastic tablecloth to fit as a throw cover when they are not in use.


----------



## Rosalie Courtney (Jul 29, 2012)

Do you not have the arms at the back of the portable legs that extend away from the machine. They're to lay the top of the mach. cover in for 'extras'. I have those for my bulky. Otherwise, my husband made me a table out of a solid sgl. bi-fold door, bought legs and now have a wonderful 'long' table. Plenty of room for extras incl. a yarn winder/lamps/tools, etc.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I have all kinds of tables and like the tilt metal ones the best as you can leave on the ribber and tilt it when just using the main bed which will then lie flat parallel to the floor and change for when I WANT TO USE THE RIBBER ALSO.. very easy to use as you don't have to keep removing the ribber when not in use.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

peanutpatty said:


> I made myself a knitting machine table by screwing a 3-ft by 5-ft piece of plywood to an old ironing board. Works really well, portable and I can fold it up out of the way when not using it.
> I have an adjustable height secretary's chair that I use with it.


What a great idea! I can use this for several purposes in my office, my sewing room, for portable use anywhere. Thanks.


----------



## LydiaKay (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks for your input. I'm still toying with the idea of having a table built that will also tilt. Don't need anything fancy just sturdy. I am very limited on space. May end up with a stand, but not sure.

In the mean time, I have an idea that will work very well and will cost me nothing. I'll post photos when I get it set up. I've got to do some cleaning (yuck):thumbdown: and shuffling of stuff before I set up my machine.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

The only thing I don't like about the metal stands (not sure if this applies to the tilting variety), is that my cast-on combs and ribber combs get caught on the wing nuts and cause all kinds of grief. Over the years I've tried all sorts of remedies, like covering them with duct tape so the combs have a better chance to pass over them without getting caught, but nothing works really well.

Since I've been knitting so much the past few weeks, and it's been driving me crazy, I'm thinking of going to Home Depot with one of the metal rods the wing nuts screw onto, and trying to find a couple of long bolts that could replace them, so the wing nuts could go in the back. I'd gladly forego the lid that sits at the back of the machine to hold tools, patterns, etc., to get rid of this problem. I can always come up with something else to sit back there and serve the same purpose.

I do like the stands themselves. They are just the right height, very sturdy. Hold machine alone, or machine with ribber, and because of the design, they are never in danger of tipping over.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

My husband bought two saw horses that are make of heavy duty plastic of some kind then used scrap lumber he had around and made me a table that holds two machines and theres two shelves and lots of room for other stuff including my yarn winder.


----------



## colly (Apr 29, 2013)

I bought 2 inexpensive adjustable metal saw horses from Home Depot (they are a cheery yellow). They already had holes drilled in them. The legs fold up or can be adjusted to any height. I bolted a old shelf (1x12 inches)and the machine and ribber attach to it nicely. It works really well for me and is narrow enough to move to any room.


----------



## sross512004 (Mar 4, 2011)

Glenda, I love your pictures, thanks for sharing.

I have a small student desk on casters that I have 2 machines on. The machines are heavy enough that I don't have to bolt them down, I just have that plastic non-slide matting underneath. The desk has a little cubby with a door where I keep my books and some accessories I don't use often. Right next to the desk is a long console table (like you're put behind a sofa) where I keep my light and lots of other stuff. I picked up both of these things when someone was moving and throwing them out. I like the desk with castors because all I have to do is turn the desk around to get to my other machine.

It's all still a work in progress, so I'm always interested to see what others are doing.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

What great responses to your query.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

You can use a stand but if you're going to buy something check out the used office equipment. I found a piece that holds 2 machines.


----------



## Joy in the Morning (Oct 29, 2012)

If you want sturdy, you might research this knitting machine table for one or two machines if it's in your budget and on wheels too if that's important.

http://www.knittingmachinetables.com/assets/mkm_reduced-size.pdf


----------



## Joy in the Morning (Oct 29, 2012)

randiejg said:


> The only thing I don't like about the metal stands (not sure if this applies to the tilting variety), is that my cast-on combs and ribber combs get caught on the wing nuts and cause all kinds of grief. Over the years I've tried all sorts of remedies, like covering them with duct tape so the combs have a better chance to pass over them without getting caught, but nothing works really well.
> 
> Since I've been knitting so much the past few weeks, and it's been driving me crazy, I'm thinking of going to Home Depot with one of the metal rods the wing nuts screw onto, and trying to find a couple of long bolts that could replace them, so the wing nuts could go in the back. I'd gladly forego the lid that sits at the back of the machine to hold tools, patterns, etc., to get rid of this problem. I can always come up with something else to sit back there and serve the same purpose.
> 
> I do like the stands themselves. They are just the right height, very sturdy. Hold machine alone, or machine with ribber, and because of the design, they are never in danger of tipping over.


I have the same problem with the combs. I think a table with the legs at a different angle might be helpful. What do you think of this style? http://www.knittingmachinetables.com/assets/mkm_reduced-size.pdf


----------



## jabbaa (Jun 19, 2011)

These are great knitting tables, they were recently in Machine Knitting Monthly I believe twice this year.

They are made in the USA and the folks who designed and made them are so very nice. The one I would love to have is what they call the double tilt. Room enough for two machines with ribbers. The ribbers never have to come off when knitting lace or just using the main bed. There is plenty of room for all of your tools and gadgets too! Check them out for sure, they are furniture not just an ugly metal stand.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Joy in the Morning said:


> I have the same problem with the combs. I think a table with the legs at a different angle might be helpful. What do you think of this style? http://www.knittingmachinetables.com/assets/mkm_reduced-size.pdf


Someone posted on KP last year, I think, saying that they had designed these tables and wanted to know what people thought, if there would be any interest in them. I believe there was a link to their site, and I looked at the different models, and they were quite pricey, but looked as if they would be great tables.


----------



## denverkat276 (Oct 29, 2012)

ramdoupri Are you in Colorado?? lol

I too am looking for a table for my 910. I do like the saw horse idea too.

Thank you for sharing all those ideas. I know that it gives me some ideas for what I might have to do as I'm limited on space as well.

I am lucky. I have a son in law who is genius with hammer, nails and wood. I may have him custom make something for me that will hold everything I need.

Thanks. Kathy


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

randiejg said:


> The only thing I don't like about the metal stands (not sure if this applies to the tilting variety), is that my cast-on combs and ribber combs get caught on the wing nuts and cause all kinds of grief. Over the years I've tried all sorts of remedies, like covering them with duct tape so the combs have a better chance to pass over them without getting caught, but nothing works...


I was at a seminar and saw one knitter's solution. She put the wing nut in the back and the regular nut in the front. You can still use the wing nut to tighten.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Maryknits513 said:


> I was at a seminar and saw one knitter's solution. She put the wing nut in the back and the regular nut in the front. You can still use the wing nut to tighten.


There are no regular nuts on mine. It has long rods in the back that hold the cover of the machine case, used as a shelf for tools, etc. The other ends of the rods go through the holes in the stand and the wing nuts screw onto the end of the rods at the front. It's possible the person you saw did what I said I intended to do, and that is to get some bolts long enough to go through the stand, so that I can put the wing nuts at the back. I'll be losing the arms at the back to hold the cover, but I'll find another solution for that.


----------



## Philcott (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi there - my first post, so forgive me if it's in the wrong place.

I am just a little confused - I use a flat table for my single bed machine (brother 881)and am intending to get a ribber for it. Will I have to remove my ribber each time I knit, as the table (my dining room table at the moment) doesn't tilt? 

I like the idea of the ironing board!


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Philcott said:


> Hi there - my first post, so forgive me if it's in the wrong place.
> 
> I am just a little confused - I use a flat table for my single bed machine (brother 881)and am intending to get a ribber for it. Will I have to remove my ribber each time I knit, as the table (my dining room table at the moment) doesn't tilt?
> 
> I like the idea of the ironing board!


Welcome to the forum!  No, you will not have to remove it. The knitting machine will sit at an angle when the ribber is attached to your table, and I used a flat table for a long time before I got my tilting tables. It is just a convenience for the knitting machine to be placed on the level if I am not using the ribber. Some ironing boards are not very stable when using the machine - you will have to experiment. A solid table is probably better.  Ann


----------



## Philcott (Dec 9, 2013)

Thank you Ann - that puts my mind at rest! I had visions of having to work out how to tilt the top bed to work with the ribber!

I've got some kitchen work top which I can probably use to make a good sturdy worktop. I've got the machine on the dining room table at the moment, close to the fire, so that I can keep warm!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

i have two sullivan foldable sewing tables and my knitting machine goes on them. I don't know if ribber will work with it as I have never used my ribber but its on my list to learn.
With my 940 I got a wood km desk, shelf underneath, awesome. I got one of those metal stands, could never get it to hold the darn machine let alone the lid.
I like my foldable sewing machine tables as they are foldable, fold the legs and move out of the way.
Right now I have my brother 270 and 930 in the living room, the 270 is on the sewing table, straight edge works best to clamp the machine there.

Happy Crafting

Rhyanna


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

This topic has great suggestions for new machine owners.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

HI Kate

Yes it does.

Rhyanna


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Most of us in the UK have knitting machine tables that were/are sold specifically for the machines. These are pictured in the following Ebay sale.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brother-Passap-Spare-Parts-Knitting-Machine-Tables-Carriages-Needles-Oil-Books-/151189644076?pt=UK_Crafts_Knitting_Crochet_EH&hash=item23339ae32c
Those that don't have these tables usually have a cabinet like the following one, again being sold on Ebay.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brother-Kh830-Knitting-Machine-/121237235720?pt=UK_Crafts_Knitting_Crochet_EH&hash=item1c3a4d6808
I have a cabinet for my Brother KH970 and the tables for my other machines. My ribbers are permanently fixed. I don't even remove them for doing lace and know that all the members of my club and other friend never remove their ribbers either. I don't find that the ribber gets in my way or hinders me at all. After knitting for ten years with the ribber always attached I find that I am used to the main bed being tilted. Now if I go to teach someone that doesn't have a ribber attached that seem strange to me.
I suppose it's like driving the same car for ten years and then having a different model. Yes you can still drive, but everything seems different and slightly out of place.

I must add that my cabinet has a shelf for the machine that can be put at different angles, but my machine and ribber always stay as they would be on a table.


----------



## Philcott (Dec 9, 2013)

I was going to use the kitchen worktop 'stuff' for my knitting machine, but decided that it wouldn't be a good idea because of the pitch of the roof where it was, (I live in an old small cottage with steeply sloping roof) so have put the machine on a sturdy wooden table. 

The ribber I bought last week, is now attached and today I tried it out. It works perfectly, but the racking lever is stripped I think, so it's going to have to go for a service and have that bit repaired. I also tried out my garter carriage and that works too! So all in all, a very happy bunny at the moment!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

HI Susie

I have this one http://www.fashionsewingcabinets.com/Product.html?i=1016 on which my Brother 270 is now on. I haven't mastered the ribber yet, that's on my to do list.

I have one of these and haven't sent it up yet. http://knittsings.com/how-to-assemble-a-knitting-machine-tilt-stand-brother-studio-singer-silver-reed/

And I have what appears to be a customed made knit machine table, long wood top, shelf underneath.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I have only seen the tilt stands in pics and have wondered how sturdy they are, especially if used for a chunky/bulky machine with a ribber attached. Looking at the site that Daeanarah as put in her post, and noting the following that is said on there,...Im especially interested if anyone has put additional support under the back of the knitting machine. It seems like a lot a weight to be hanging by two c clamps.... it makes me wonder even more.
I must admit that I do like my cabinet, one because it's nice and sturdy, two because of the storage space it has and three because I have noticed that the machine on that doesn't make so much noise. Seeing that my machines are in an upstairs (once) bedroom the fact that the noise seems to be cushioned is a blessing.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Just found another option for a home-made table. Please be sure to read the comments, too:

http://www.machine-knitting.net/machineknittingnet/knitting-machine-table-or-bench/


----------



## CeliaAgnus (Jun 22, 2013)

I bought a desk top at Ikea, it's great. Got the size to fit a machine..............Still waiting for that. Talk about putting the cart before the horse.
Celia


----------



## jeffgillies (Nov 25, 2013)

It sounds like you're missing a couple of nuts for those bent bars that hold the top of your machine case. I can see how the way you've got it set up now that those wing nuts would get in the way of your cast on combs and drive you nuts (no pun intended LOL)!

In actuallity, those wingnuts are to be put on the bent bars before they're inserted into the holes on the stand. You'll put them on the threads of the bent bars upside down and give them a good spin till they've travelled all the way down to the start of the threads (close to the bended parts). Once you've done that, insert the threaded part of the bent bars into the back of the stand til they come out the front, and screw a plain "non wingnut" nut onto the end of each one. Tighten these nuts so just one or two threads show, and then secure the bars to the stand by tightening down the wingnuts (which are on the backside of the stand). A washer between the stand and the nut and another between the stand and the wingnut would not be a bad idea to help keep everything tight and secure.

Check out this link which illustrates all of this with photographs, since I'm sure my explanation is somewhat confusing. http://knittsings.com/how-to-assemble-a-knitting-machine-tilt-stand-brother-studio-singer-silver-reed/

The extra nuts you'd need are easily bought at any hardware store and shouldn't cost much at all. Hope this helps and makes your knitting less frustrating from those wingnuts!

Jeff


----------



## jeffgillies (Nov 25, 2013)

jeffgillies said:


> It sounds like you're missing a couple of nuts for those bent bars that hold the top of your machine case. I can see how the way you've got it set up now that those wing nuts would get in the way of your cast on combs and drive you nuts (no pun intended LOL)!
> 
> In actuallity, those wingnuts....


Sorry -- meant this to be a reply to randiejg and Joy in the Morning


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

peanutpatty said:


> I made myself a knitting machine table by screwing a 3-ft by 5-ft piece of plywood to an old ironing board. Works really well, portable and I can fold it up out of the way when not using it.
> I have an adjustable height secretary's chair that I use with it.


I got this idea earlier on KP and my DH made one. Eorks great!


----------



## CeliaAgnus (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi there. Celia here. 
While reading your message I saw that you have a KX350. I just bought one on ebay.....The tension wheels are very loose the steel part just moves around. Do know anywhere I can buy them? Or is there anything else I can do?
Sincerely, Celia


----------



## potterylover (May 11, 2013)

jeffgillies said:


> It sounds like you're missing a couple of nuts for those bent bars that hold the top of your machine case. I can see how the way you've got it set up now that those wing nuts would get in the way of your cast on combs and drive you nuts (no pun intended LOL)!
> 
> In actuallity, those wingnuts are to be put on the bent bars before they're inserted into the holes on the stand. You'll put them on the threads of the bent bars upside down and give them a good spin till they've travelled all the way down to the start of the threads (close to the bended parts). Once you've done that, insert the threaded part of the bent bars into the back of the stand til they come out the front, and screw a plain "non wingnut" nut onto the end of each one. Tighten these nuts so just one or two threads show, and then secure the bars to the stand by tightening down the wingnuts (which are on the backside of the stand). A washer between the stand and the nut and another between the stand and the wingnut would not be a bad idea to help keep everything tight and secure.
> 
> ...


Thanks to Randie for mentioning this problem as I too am suffering from the wing nuts! And thanks to you Jeff for posting the article on how to properly assemble the stand. I'm off to Rona for bolts today!

Christine


----------

